# Football in shanghai.



## Mikemanager (Mar 8, 2014)

I am in shanghai with colleagues on weekend of 22nd to Thursday 27th, can anyone give me info on watching one of the shanghai teams in the CSL ? It looks like there is a fixture on sat 22nd, but I am unsure about kick off time, do you know what times matches start ?

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Regards

Mike.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Check soccurpunter.com for matches. Select the China PR CSL, however I did not see any matches in Shanghai scheduled for both teams.


----------

